# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  Ajouter un enregistrement dans une base de donne mysql sur click bouton

## gueguenk

Bonjour tant novice en php j'ai du mal a comprendre son foncionnement

Ce que je veut est tres simple :
Ajouter un enregistrement dans une base de donne mysql sur click bouton

Voici ma fonction php qui se situe en haut de ma page php



```

```


Et voici ce qui se trouve sur ma page en elle meme un peu plus pas donc



```

```

Donc ce que je n'arive pas comprendre c'est le systeme d'appel par click ainsi que l'ajout d'un enregistrement via ysql

Merci d'avance

----------


## sabotage

onclick est un evenement Javascript declenchant une fonction Javascript.

Avec XMLHttpRequest on peut faire la transition Javascript<->PHP mais si tu es debutant je te conseille plutot de commencer par du traditionnel :
un formulaire qui pointe vers ta page de traitement en PHP et un bouton submit.

----------


## gueguenk

ok merci
Mais je n'y arrive pas auriez vous la syntaxe ?

----------


## Vil'Coyote

Salut,
un petit tour par l pour XMLHttpRequest sinon je suis d'accord avec sabotage, si tu dbute, commence par un submit appelant une page php qui va faire ton traitement.

----------


## gueguenk

oui mais tous cela ne me dis pas comment utiliser un bouton submit
Auriez vous un exemple concret svp

----------


## Ashjre

Pour un dbutant en PHP et HTML, je prfre te donner la rponse.
Je considre qu'il est plus simple de partir de la rponse et de faire le chemin inverse, c'est  dire d'tudier un code pondu et de s'exercer  le reproduire.

A titre exceptionnel bien entendu. Je comprends bien que si tout le monde donnait la rponse  la moindre question, la rflexion / crativit / auto-comptence n'aurait plus de sens...

Ce que je te conseil, c'est de te procurer un bon bouquin PHP. Si tu ne souhaites pas dpenser d'argent, le meilleur bouquin reste le net.
Voir ce site.

tudie le code ci-dessous, je ne sais pas s'il est exacte, mais  mon sens je n'ai pas commis d'erreurs.



```

```

Attention  protger des caractres spciaux SQL + balises HTML + javascript  (contre le hack de ta bdd et autre).
Voir du ct des fonctions php strip_tags + html_entity_decode.

La plupart des formulaires prsents sur le net ne sont pas protgs et rcuprer le contenu de toute une bdd est trs simple pour une personne qui sait comment s'y prendre.

----------


## sigap

Je te suggere d'utiliser les methodes simples pour debuter en PHP. Pour le cas propos, 
La Page o se trouve le formulaire de donnes (formulaire.htlm)


```

```

La page o tu traites les donns saisies dans le formulaire (traitement.php)
Ceci suppose que tu as cr la base de donnes "cfdeco" et la table "news" selon la structure de donnes ici definie.


```

```



Avec ca, je pense qu'il est plus evident que tu comprennes comment fonctionne l'interaction formulaire/base de donnes a travers php.

Mais pour dbuter pour de vrai, il faut commencer par les tutoriels, il y en a tellement. Par exemple http://php.developpez.com/cours/

----------

